# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια - άμεση βοήθεια

## splintercell

Είχα ξαναγράψει εδώ πριν καιρο.

Τα πράγματα έχουν χειρότερεύσει πολύ απότομα.

Είμαι 42 χρόνων και μέχρι πριν λίγο δούλευα στο διδακτορικό μου.

Είμαι τρανς και ζω με τους τοξικούς ηλικιωμένους γονείς μου.

Είχα ξεκινήσει ορμονοθεραπεια πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου αλλά σταμάτησα πριν 3 μέρες (ξύπνησα με μουδιασμενη αριστερό πόδι + χέρι (ισχαιμικό;).

Από το 2016-17 έχω σοβαρά χρόνια πρόβληματα υγείας που όλο και χειροτερεύουν. (Σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης, ινομυαλγία, ,brain fog....). , Πχ με το brain fog δεν θυμάμαι γενικά πιο πίσω από μια μέρα. Με ζόρι 2 μέρες αλλά όχι λεπτομέρειες.

Νιώθω ότι σιγά σιγα σβήνω.

Είμαι στο νοσοκομείο τώρα.

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια.

Είχα μετακομίσει κ εμένα σε ένα διαμέρισμα για σχεδόν 2 μήνες αλλά λόγω βλακείας και φόβου ξαναπήγα στο πατρικό.

Έπαθα και το (μικρό) εγκεφαλικό όταν ξάπλωνα το απόγευμα (έντονη κόπωση εδώ και καιρό)

Επιλογές που βλέπω:

1. Να γυρίσω στο σπίτι των γονέων (δεν έχω άλλο σπίτι πλέον) (τουλάχιστον προσωρινά θα πάω εκεί).

2. Να μείνω σε ένα ενοικιαζόμενο ή ξενοδοχείο για λίγες μέρες και μετά βλέπουμε

3. Να ζητήσω αν γίνεται να εισαχθώ σε ψυχιατρικό νοσοκομείο

4 ?

Δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω.

Ευχαριστώ όσους/όσες το διαβάσουν.

Edit: ok διάβασα παλαιότερα μυνήματα μου και συμβουλές σας και είδα ότι δεν ακολούθησα σωστά.

Ίσως έπρεπε να είχα σταματήσει το διδακτορικό αλλά ήθελα να προσπαθήσω να τελειώσω το πρόγραμμα. Το πρόγραμμα μεν το τελείωσα σχεδόν, πήρα λεφτά αλλά τώρα ήδη είναι αργά. Νόμιζα ότι θα άντεχα να τους αγνοώ σπίτι.

----------


## nikos2

περαστικα σου και σιδερενια. υπερβολικη σε βρισκω. αφου εισαι στο νοσοκομειο ολα θα πανε καλα.
αυτο με το μουδιασμα δεν το πολυκαταλαβα. το πιθανοτερο ειναι πως οφειλετε σε αυχενικο.
ομως οταν βγεις απο αυτο πρεπει να ασχοληθεις περισσοτερο με τον εαυτο σου. να κανεις αυτα που σου αρεσουν να σου φυγει το αγχος χωρις βεβαια να ξεχασεις και το οικονομικο

----------


## Niels

Πάντως τα σωματικά προβλήματα (ινομυαλγία, χρόνια κόπωση κλπ) που περιγράφεις έχουν απ'ο,τι γνωρίζω (και από προσωπική εμπειρία) και ψυχολογική αιτία οπότε ίσως με μια αγωγή (αντικαταθλιπτικό ίσως, σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία) να καλυτερευαν πολύ.

----------

